# What do you carry everyday? (Post your EDC)



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

I have just started seriously evaluating the items that I carry every day, and was wondering what everyone else carries as well. I personally never leave my house without a knife (anything from a Buck folder to a Leatherman), my Pentel Graph Gear 1000 mechanical drafting pencil, my smartphone, and wallet. I will carry different things depending on what I'm doing, but I always have those previously listed things on me. So, what do you carry?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Alright... you asked.






"Compare your lives to mine and then kill yourselves" - Bender Bending Rodriguez


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Here's what I carry daily. Depending on where I'm going, I may have 2 extra mags with me instead of just 1.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> Here's what I carry daily. Depending on where I'm going, I may have 2 extra mags with me instead of just 1.


Do you carry on your belt or in a pack? Or something else?


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Alright... you asked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My edc is my avatar. Minus the red ronson lighter. Swiss army knife on the keychain. Small flip open black gerber. Luminox watch with Velcro strap. Keys to a rusty Chevrolet with other things in tow.

And a mini maglight.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok so please don't make me feel (too) stupid for asking but if I have a ghb that I carry daily do I still need edc items? Although technically I keep my bag in my car so it's not really on me so maybe I just answered my own question...


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

James m said:


> My edc is my avatar. Minus the red ronson lighter. Swiss army knife on the keychain. Small flip open black gerber. Luminox watch with Velcro strap. Keys to a rusty Chevrolet with other things in tow.
> 
> And a mini maglight.


I've been wanting a Luminox watch for quite a while but haven't pulled the trigger yet... Worth it?


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Ok so please don't make me feel (too) stupid for asking but if I have a ghb that I carry daily do I still need edc items? Although technically I keep my bag in my car so it's not really on me so maybe I just answered my own question...


A lot of times a GHB is just an EDC pack with a lot more stuff in it, so it depends. I would prefer to carry my EDC items with me wherever I go, and keep a GHB in my car for when I need it. I would say that a GHB bag is also more for surviving situations, but EDC items are more for being prepared for anything in the day.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Ok so please don't make me feel (too) stupid for asking but if I have a ghb that I carry daily do I still need edc items? Although technically I keep my bag in my car so it's not really on me so maybe I just answered my own question...


There are no stupid questions, only stupid people who ask stupid questions. Since we've already established you're not stupid people, feel free to ask anything.

That being said, it's really up to you. If you feel confident you can always get to your GHB, then you should be okay. The idea behind an EDC load out is that your car blew up, your house blew up, the hardware store blew up, and aliens from Alpha Centauri are making your life hell, so it would be nice to have at least a few things that are never farther away than your pocket. For me, that's a choice of one of three sidearms depending on how I'm dressed, a bic lighter (smokers are always amazed that I have this, despite me not being a smoker), some paper money and coins, and my benchmade knife.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

For lounging around the house..taking out the trash etc. I always pack my .22 mini 5 shot revolver. When I goes out in public in warm weather I have my Sig P 226 .40 in an inside the waist band holster on the right side..with two extra magazines in a belt mounted duty pouch on the left. Buck knife clipped to the right pants pocket next to the cell phone. In cool weather I poke the gun in the leather biker gun toting vest like the one the President of the Hells Angels wears. Here is a candid shot showing my queeks draw technique from the vest.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Do you carry on your belt or in a pack? Or something else?


The 1911 carries in an IWB holster. The mags in clip on mag pouches. The lock back knife on my belt small of the back. The 2 bladed knife in my pocket.

Then of course there's the cell phone, lighter and whatever else I feel I might need that day


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> The 1911 carries in an IWB holster. The mags in clip on mag pouches. The lock back knife on my belt small of the back. The 2 bladed knife in my pocket.
> 
> Then of course there's the cell phone, lighter and whatever else I feel I might need that day


Does anyone ever get concerned seeing you with a 1911? I live in Colorado, so there's a 50/50 chance of running into a Liberal that hates people who carry, or running into someone that will ask you about what you're carrying. For that reason, I haven't previously carried a firearm on my person.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

jasonc said:


> Does anyone ever get concerned seeing you with a 1911? I live in Colorado, so there's a 50/50 chance of running into a Liberal that hates people who carry, or running into someone that will ask you about what you're carrying. For that reason, I haven't previously carried a firearm on my person.


I carry concealed. There are people I've known for years, that I'm pretty sure have no idea I'm carrying a pistol when I'm around them.

And when I say I carry daily, I mean every waking minute of the day. When my britches go on in the morning, the pistol goes in the holster.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> I carry concealed. There are people I've known for years, that I'm pretty sure have no idea I'm carrying a pistol when I'm around them.
> 
> And when I say I carry daily, I mean every waking minute of the day. When my britches go on in the morning, the pistol goes in the holster.


That's amazing. I might get my concealed carry permit then.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I used to carry a Para PDA but, alas, it and all of the rest of my guns went overboard in a boating accident.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> I used to carry a Para PDA but, alas, it and all of the rest of my guns went overboard in a boating accident.


That sucks!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Ok so please don't make me feel (too) stupid for asking but if I have a ghb that I carry daily do I still need edc items? Although technically I keep my bag in my car so it's not really on me so maybe I just answered my own question...


A GHB is an expanded EDC.
EDC is whatever you've decided is something you need on hand at all times.
This varies greatly from person to person. For some, a knife and a gun are essentials. For others, a guitar pick might be a required piece of kit.
A "git-home-bag" should be robust enough to do just as its name implies, get you home.
This will also very person to person, based on each unique situation.
A 35 mile trek might take a bit more kit for some folks than a 5 mile hike. However, the GHB in question should be able to fulfill the basic needs of a human in each scenario.
Namely, shelter/protection from the environment, water acquisition, food(less important than you might think), and security.
It might not be practical to have a tube tent in your EDC, but it would be right at home in a GHB.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

My everyday carry... I don't go anywhere without these...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Does anyone ever get concerned seeing you with a 1911? I live in Colorado, so there's a 50/50 chance of running into a Liberal that hates people who carry, or running into someone that will ask you about what you're carrying. For that reason, I haven't previously carried a firearm on my person.


IWB = Inside Waistband Holster, thus concealed. I CC a 1911 as well, but I used to OC/Open Carry quite a bit as well. I never had any bad run ins, and trust me, we have some idiots down here too. Sorry, I meant Liberals. I'm not sure if I ever solicited much more than a brief stare, because I never OC'd for show, simply for comfort - in other words, I wasn't concerned with whether or not people were concerned with my sidearm. I'm allowed to carry it by law and by right, so to me it's no different than having a mobile phone attached to your belt.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kahlan, one thing I will suggest to keep on your person is a mini flashlight to ensure you can get out of the building. Most businesses have emergency lights but relying on them with your life may not be the best choice.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Kahlan, one thing I will suggest to keep on your person is a mini flashlight to ensure you can get out of the building. Most businesses have emergency lights but relying on them with your life may not be the best choice.


Or an flashlight app on your phone, which works great too...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks all. Now I just have to figure out how to carry an edc without a purse or pockets. :?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Be careful on the free downloadable flashlight apps. Been quite a bit of controversy on the net and on Fox as to whether some of them are spy ware. Seems to be some mixed opinions about that. The one on our phones dont show up as app but seems to be built in as part of the phone. Hope thats right anyway.

Free apps like Flashlight can spy and steal personal data: Protect your smartphone with these tips : PERSONAL TECH : Tech Times


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> IWB = Inside Waistband Holster, thus concealed. I CC a 1911 as well, but I used to OC/Open Carry quite a bit as well. I never had any bad run ins, and trust me, we have some idiots down here too. Sorry, I meant Liberals. I'm not sure if I ever solicited much more than a brief stare, because I never OC'd for show, simply for comfort - in other words, I wasn't concerned with whether or not people were concerned with my sidearm. I'm allowed to carry it by law and by right, so to me it's no different than having a mobile phone attached to your belt.


Gotcha. Do you have to have a permit for open carry where you live? From what I understand, in Colorado you only have to have a permit for concealed carry? I really don't understand that though. If someone could correct me if that's wrong that would be great.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kahlan, a small pen light with a pen type clip.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Thanks all. Now I just have to figure out how to carry an edc without a purse or pockets. :?


Check out "Elite Avenger Pack" I have several of them and it is a great way to carry. I usually have a full size and a CCW pistol in the main section
and 3 or 4 extra mags in the side pocket along with a SOG Flash 2 knife and a Surefire light.

Avenger comes with an adjustable shoulder strap and looks like any other shoulder bag only better! I like using it in the car as I drape the carry handle over the passenger seat
this keeps the bag in place and it won't go flying in the event of a wreck. I keep the main section of the bag the top of it unzipped in the seat for quick access to either pistol, works well for me!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I've been wanting a Luminox watch for quite a while but haven't pulled the trigger yet... Worth it?


I like mine. I got mine from a cabelas store when they were 250$ I would spring for the Velcro strap over the standard plastic. It basically goes around your whole wrist and the watch goes on top instead of the watch being in the middle. Make sense. They are only about fifteen dollars for the strap.

They are plastic however. And I opened mine to replace the battery and there wasn't much inside.

I took this on an 8 mile white water rafting trip. Near the end it started to rain pretty heavily. Like a thunderstorm. It steamed up under the glass maybe because of temperature change. But everyone was asking what time it was when we were riding back up river. We were a little late and you basically can't bring anything because it may go overboard. Such as cell phones. Oh but its still on my wrist and still ticking four years after I purchased it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Smokes, keys, lighter, wallet, phone, pager, stainly knife...


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jasonc said:


> Gotcha. Do you have to have a permit for open carry where you live? From what I understand, in Colorado you only have to have a permit for concealed carry? I really don't understand that though. If someone could correct me if that's wrong that would be great.


No, its one of the few things New Mexico has right. OC is legal without a permit except where otherwise prohibited by federal law, or posted sign (signs carry force of law here). Not to derail the thread too much, there's a lot of information on each state that you can find on Handgunlaw.us - some of it's legalese, so if you have any questions feel free to post a thread here and I'm sure we'll be able to help.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I also added a 4 gig usb drive with my "documents"

"Documents please!"


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I like mine. I got mine from a cabelas store when they were 250$ I would spring for the Velcro strap over the standard plastic. It basically goes around your whole wrist and the watch goes on top instead of the watch being in the middle. Make sense. They are only about fifteen dollars for the strap.
> 
> They are plastic however. And I opened mine to replace the battery and there wasn't much inside.
> 
> I took this on an 8 mile white water rafting trip. Near the end it started to rain pretty heavily. Like a thunderstorm. It steamed up under the glass maybe because of temperature change. But everyone was asking what time it was when we were riding back up river. We were a little late and you basically can't bring anything because it may go overboard. Such as cell phones. Oh but its still on my wrist and still ticking four years after I purchased it.


Impressive! I will look for a good deal on one! Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Thanks all. Now I just have to figure out how to carry an edc without a purse or pockets. :?


Fanny packs work pretty good..especially for the ladies or yankees. I have two or three but the Little Bride says they make me look like a bit *****..lol. 
Concealed-Carry Waist Pack


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> No, its one of the few things New Mexico has right. OC is legal without a permit except where otherwise prohibited by federal law, or posted sign (signs carry force of law here). Not to derail the thread too much, there's a lot of information on each state that you can find on Handgunlaw.us - some of it's legalese, so if you have any questions feel free to post a thread here and I'm sure we'll be able to help.


This actually cleared things up for me a lot! I assume that Colorado is similar in the way that no licence is required for OC, but I was just confused about that. Thanks!


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Ruger SR9c 10+1, with a 17 spare mag. Along with the standard wallet, phone and folder knife. Other stuff is in a GHB in the vehicle.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

machinejjh said:


> Ruger SR9c 10+1, with a 17 spare mag. Along with the standard wallet, phone and folder knife. Other stuff is in a GHB in the vehicle.


This sounds very comfortable compared to stuffing a lot of stuff in your pockets!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> No, its one of the few things New Mexico has right. OC is legal without a permit except where otherwise prohibited by federal law, or posted sign (signs carry force of law here). Not to derail the thread too much, there's a lot of information on each state that you can find on Handgunlaw.us - some of it's legalese, so if you have any questions feel free to post a thread here and I'm sure we'll be able to help.


This site is fantastic, thank you! Cleared up a lot of questions for this noob. Bookmarked for later reference as well!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

jasonc said:


> This actually cleared things up for me a lot! I assume that Colorado is similar in the way that no licence is required for OC, but I was just confused about that. Thanks!


Be well versed in the laws. Don't expect the police to know them, often times they don't, and you need to be well aware of them so that you don't accidentally break any. While I haven't had any bad experiences, the very first thing I did was read those laws from front to back. Read them, then read them again. Read them one more time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I carry conceal a Ruger SR9C of a S&W 38 bodyguard depending. Open carry when I do a 1911 45 double stack. Don't really care who likes it or not.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Am I reading this wrong? Does this mean I can carry a loaded gun in my glovebox without a conceal permit? I always thought that was concealed...



> RV/Car Carry Without A Permit/License
> Anyone who can legally own a firearm can carry it loaded if contained in a closed Glove Box, Console,
> Trunk or a vehicle without a trunk in the Luggage Area in a container secured with fasteners. Their law is
> very specific on the only locations where it can be carried.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Am I reading this wrong? Does this mean I can carry a loaded gun in my glovebox without a conceal permit? I always thought that was concealed...


Okay, that's another thing we have right here. Your vehicle is considered an extension of your home in New Mexico, which means you can carry concealed on your person, or anywhere in your vehicle, while in your vehicle and by extension between your vehicle and a domicile (including a hotel, so long as you go STRAIGHT in) without a permit. That's a bit of a tangent, but yes you are reading that right. Section 16-23-20 of your Code of Laws lists as an exception;

_(9) a person in a vehicle if the handgun is:

(a) secured in a closed glove compartment, closed console, closed trunk, or in a closed container secured by an integral fastener and transported in the luggage compartment of the vehicle; however, this item is not violated if the glove compartment, console, or trunk is opened in the presence of a law enforcement officer for the sole purpose of retrieving a driver's license, registration, or proof of insurance; or

(b) concealed on or about his person, and he has a valid concealed weapons permit pursuant to the provisions of Article 4, Chapter 31, Title 23; _

So yes, you can carry it in your vehicle concealed in those areas, and if you have to get your registration out, and the police officer sees it, you are okay (some states say it must remain concealed and the very sight of it's a crime... because they're idiots).


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Am I reading this wrong? Does this mean I can carry a loaded gun in my glovebox without a conceal permit? I always thought that was concealed...


I believe that's correct, but in Colorado you just aren't allowed to have a round chambered.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

This changes a lot for me.... like a _lot_.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on state law. Florida, if you are a resident of the state & can legally own a firearm you can have a loaded firearm in your glove box or center console. Where you can get into trouble is if you exit your vehicle with the firearm.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Am I reading this wrong? Does this mean I can carry a loaded gun in my glovebox without a conceal permit? I always thought that was concealed...


 You need to be very careful with that one depending on your State. In Wisconsin if you have a CC you can carry loaded in your car pretty much any way you want.
But each State is different.
If you do not have a CC then the laws id different even though Open carry is allowed by law When you get in a car the law changes a bit.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I used the link Danny listed and went to South Carolina laws and copied and pasted it from there. So it should be accurate.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I used the link Danny listed and went to South Carolina laws and copied and pasted it from there. So it should be accurate.


It is, you're safe. Use the links in blue in that PDF to jump to the actual Code of Laws government web site for SC if you want to verify that it's still up to date in the future.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I try to carry light: phone, wallet, keys with a small flashlight, clip on folding knife, .38 snubbie and one speed strip with 5 rounds.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I've been wanting a Luminox watch for quite a while but haven't pulled the trigger yet... Worth it?


Had mine for years and it survived overseas easily


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Kershaw Folder
Leatherman Wave
Cell Phone
M&P 9mm w/ extra mag
Watch
Polarized Sunglasses

GHB is in the background. Lots of goodies in there.

You will never find me without these things.

(Damn pic is upside down. I hate the camera on my IPad)


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

jasonc said:


> I have just started seriously evaluating the items that I carry every day, and was wondering what everyone else carries as well. I personally never leave my house without a knife (anything from a Buck folder to a Leatherman), my Pentel Graph Gear 1000 mechanical drafting pencil, my smartphone, and wallet. I will carry different things depending on what I'm doing, but I always have those previously listed things on me. So, what do you carry?


While my EDC bag is never far away (usually in the truck), I always have on my person:

Polarized prescription sunglasses
Watch
Smart phone
Leatherman Charge TTi (in nylon pouch plus extra tool kit and light)
Fresnel lens (credit card size) in the wallet (5x power, will start a fire)
Hand sanitizer spray pen
S&W tac pen
SOG TWITCH XL (clipped in left front pocket)
Shield 40 plus one extra mag (either IWB or pocket carry)
Minature roll of dental floss
Small pill bottle with important meds
Twenty bucks cash in the wallet
A dollar + change for a cup of coffee


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

Cell phone, Ruger sr9c IWB w/10+1, Case 2 blade pocket knife (same knife in left pocket 56 years), Kershaw Black Clash. Car keys etc.
Have CCW in Florida (3 years) as well as in NY (since 1979). Just part of my life. At 72 I still work part time, train, reloaded.
CCW = Concealed Carry Weapon permit.


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

diamondjim said:


> Cell phone, Ruger sr9c IWB w/10+1, Case 2 blade pocket knife (same knife in left pocket 56 years), Kershaw Black Clash. Car keys etc.
> Have CCW in Florida (3 years) as well as in NY (since 1979). Just part of my life. At 72 I still work part time, train, reloaded.
> CCW = Concealed Carry Weapon permit.


That's impressive!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Off duty I carry: Glock 26 with Critical Duty +P, G&G Goldline holster, G&G magpouch with extra glock magazine and my favorite pair of Hyatts cuffs, Gerber knife, surefire G2, badge, credit card style survival tool and pepper spray.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

What do I carry every day? 

A little too much weight around the middle I guess.... Getting older sucks!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Depends on the day and where I'm going and season. On me right now I usually carry a Kahr CM-40 as primary and a Kahr CM-40 as my BUG! Yup, both the same and an extra mag carried too as it fits either! 
I also carry a SOG Flash 2 knife, a neck knife, and a Surefire light. I keep a few other goodies in my vehicle. As winter comes on I can wear heavier outer clothing I will carry something with a little more capacity
usually a Glock 30 and or 26 along with my Kahr's! I'm always tweaking what I carry and forgot to add I usually have a deep down hiding Ruger LCP on me somewhere as a last line of something! I have carried that in a neck/lanyard holster to a smart carry , to an ankle carry. 

Be safe, Shoot safe!


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Work days
Taurus TCP in the dress pant pocket and a folding knife
Cell phone & wallet
Keys
Watch

Casual days
Beretta Nano and a OTF knife
Cell phone & wallet

Woods/secluded areas 
Either XDs 45 or Glock 19 and a OTF knife. 
Cell phone & wallet

I rarely carry keys outside of work, Ive replaced every door with a pin pad.
I rarely carry a flashlight, I've got plenty in my car, work, or home.
I don't carry a watch outside of work, because I don't give a damn about the exact time on my free time.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I think I have decided on this for an EDC bag. I don't normally carry a purse but this doesn't look too much like one. Now I just need to figure out what all to put in it.

Amazon.com : Black Leather R/L Locking Concealment Purse / Backpack - CCW Concealed Carry Gun / Pistol : Gun Holsters : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## jasonc (Oct 29, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I think I have decided on this for an EDC bag. I don't normally carry a purse but this doesn't look too much like one. Now I just need to figure out what all to put in it.
> 
> Amazon.com : Black Leather R/L Locking Concealment Purse / Backpack - CCW Concealed Carry Gun / Pistol : Gun Holsters : Sports & Outdoors


I would recommend always having something to defend yourself with, like a handgun (or pepper spray if you would prefer to use less lethal), a knife, a multitool, flashlight, something to start a fire with, and a pencil and paper. I prefer to carry mechanical pencils so I don't have to worry about sharpening them every day, and then just carrying extra lead as well. I would definitely recommend the Pentel Graph Gear 1000, I have had mine for close to a year and it hasn't changed from the second I opened the package. It still looks brand new, works perfectly, and feels solid and durable.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wifey wants to do some serious shopping, today. Getting ready to go, right after I eat.

Taurus 709 Slim on the belt, cash in front pocket, credit card in her front pocket, preparedness to deal with people...where'd I put that?


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

My EDC varies but one thing I always have is my Kabar last ditch knife laced in my shoes. Virtually invisible on black shoes and despite being tiny, it's wickedly sharp and pointy and could cause some serious jugular bleeding for an assailant. 

With medium to small hands it works in almost a karambit type grip. Definitely not a primary weapon, but if my gun is somehow no longer in the equation, this will suffice as a last resort slasher against an assailant.


----------

